# Gesucht: iSUP (Beginner) für Familie



## Deleted 247734 (6. Januar 2020)

Hallo,

die Urlaubssaison für 2020 steht in den Startlöchern, bei uns ist durch Wohnwagenkauf viel Freizeit in der Natur auf dem Programm. Nun würde ich gern für meine kleine Familie ein iSUP (Standuppaddle) anschaffen. Kennt sich da jemand aus und kann ein brauchbares Board empfehlen? Wir würden zwei Boards kaufen, sodass wir zu dritt (2 EW und 1K) kurze Touren fahren können. Das Kind ist fast 3 und Kategorie Leichtbau (<15Kg), ich bringe 71kg auf die Waagschale, meine Frau ist nochmal leichter als ich.

Freu mich über Tips!


----------



## Merrakon (13. Januar 2020)

__





						SUP Board Aufblasbar & Stand Up Paddle Board aufblasbar Online Günstig Kaufen bei Nootica
					

Lust auf Stand Up Paddling? Kaufen Sie hier Ihr SUP Board aufblasbar mit einer großen Auswahl an Marken wie Key West, Fanatic, ZRay, Red Paddle, Starboard, Jobe und weitere Top Marken auf Lager. Finden Sie Ihr nächstes SUP Board aufblasbar bei Nootica.




					www.nootica.de
				



da gibts ne gute Auswahl.

Hab mir seinerzeit das Sup Magazin gekauft. bzw in der Ausgabe gab es dann Kauftipps ..




__





						SUP - Das Stand-up-Paddling Magazin
					

SUP bietet dir alle Infos rund ums Stand-up-Paddling – Tests, Kaufberatung, Fahrtechniken, Reviere, News und Interviews mit den Stars der Szene.




					www.sup-mag.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (14. Januar 2020)

Fanatic Fly Air Premium


----------



## Merrakon (20. Mai 2020)

bei Lidl gibts derzeit, bzw gab es Mistral Boards. augenscheinlich waren die ziemlich gut für den Kurs.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (23. Mai 2021)

Ich möchte hier nur informieren dass es ein Gong Chip 11.0 geworden ist. Großes  Familienboard. Hatte es testweise in der Wohnung aufgeblasen - riesiges Teil, damit können wir zu viert fahren.  









						PACK GONG SUP INFLATABLE CHIP - Stand Up Paddle
					

La Chip est LA planche qui rend le SUP accessible à tous. Stable et performante, rigide et fiable, avec un prix canon.




					www.gong-galaxy.com


----------

